# Leaky gas



## Leaky gas (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello,I'm a practising medical doctor,female,27 years,from India.My problem is that for the past 12 years I'm having all sorts of gastro problems like stinking leaky flatulence,grumbling sounds, painful bloating sometimess associated with weakness and loose stools.Nowadays I m having very leaking stinky flatulence,which smells like rotten flesh/fumes from paper factory...it occurs especially when I have less sleep,stressed out or while travelling.I literally stink even when I move about or even when getting up from chair..without having sensation of passing the gas..even when I manually try to close my anus,it is escaping..These things are unavoidable for me since I have to take night shifts becoz I'm a medical doctor.my social and marital life has become miserable..pls help


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for your problems. have you read our "Leaky Gas" forum. there's a lot of help over there:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/98-leaky-gas-lg-incontinence-odor/

good luck.


----------

